# Lumen replacement LED bulbs



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

The incandescent bulbs haven't really developed that much in the 140 years they have existed, while the development rate of LEDs is very rapid, with LED performance being doubled every 36 months, a development rate that is similar to the fast pace of computer development. There is no doubt that the future of automotive lighting belongs to the LEDs. What is LED? LED is short for Light Emitting Diodes. This is a form of transistor, doped with a substrate that emits light when current is applied. The LEDs have a number of advantages over incandescent lighting that are very attractive for automotive use:

- They are very insensitive to vibrations
- They last for the life of the vehicle (does not apply to headlight LEDs yet)
- They can be baked into moisture proof casings to be installed in all kinds of harsh environments
- They light up much quicker than incandescent bulbs
- They are extremely compact
- They can be made to emit different colors
- They run cool
- They give more light per supplied watt than incandescent light bulbs. 

All these was combined in LED bulbs, made by Lumen. To read more about this brand and check all featured products, you can visit this page: Lumen Off-Road Light Bars, Day Running Lights & LED Bulbs at CARiD.com
Their high-quality replacement LED bulbs and first-rate sealed off-road lights are designed to upgrade and customize all exterior and interior light sources on your vehicle. The mirroring that the large number of compact transistors within an LED bulb creates is a sparkling, jewel-like effect that's dazzling to the eye, no matter what color light is produced. Their ability to illuminate two-tenths of a second quicker than traditional incandescent bulbs pays dividends that can save your life on the road. Lighting up a fifth of a second faster allows motorists behind your vehicle to see your braking or turning actions quicker. Check all the types of bulbs, available for your vehicle with this link: Nissan LED Lights | Replacement LED Bulbs at CARiD.com







Also make sure to check the led bulbs comparison at CARiD

What do you think about these LED bulbs?


----------

